
List of Tools for Bootstrappers - jwho82
https://logmyhours.com/blog/essential-tools-for-bootstrappers/
======
qnsi
Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out, so they can't
be Show HNs.

~~~
jwho82
Should I post it as a normal post then?

~~~
qnsi
I am not sure, I think moderator should change your title. I copied this text
from the rules page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
jwho82
Ah. Good to know :). Cheers

------
Oras
> Visual Studio Code – great for working with Ionic

You got that wrong, my friend. VS Code is not just for Ionic its an IDE and
there are plugins for many frameworks/programming languages and even
productivity.

~~~
jwho82
I've only used it for working with Ionic, so I can only give feedback on that.
I updated the text to point that out.

------
ngngngng
> ClubHouse – product management tool. Similar to Trello but so much better.

I can't bring myself to trust this opinion when an affiliate link is used.

~~~
tomaisthorpe
There's a few affiliate links.

It looks like the author also added Blog Planner[1] to the list which they
wrote, it uses the same GA account ID. You should really disclose these
things. I don't have an issue with using affiliate links, but I think should
clearly disclose them.

[1] [https://blog-planner.com/](https://blog-planner.com/)

~~~
jwho82
There was only 2 affiliate links, the other was for rescue time, but I have
removed them both.

Blog planner is just a small tool I made on the side. But yeah, I should point
that out. Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
tomaisthorpe
These kind of lists are really useful in helping you find tools you wouldn't
normally come across and I'll definitely check out some of these links!

It's just better being upfront with any bias you may have.

~~~
jwho82
For sure! It's a great way to discover new tools.

Yeah good to know. I don't do a lot of writing, so always trying to improve.
Cheers

